# Invitation to join a new group - Speakers' Corner



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2013)

A new group has been formed. 

It is dedicated to civilised discussion of serious and sometimes controversial topics.
The group is open to anyone interested in expressing their views 
and hearing similar and opposing views of others.


----------



## muckferret (Aug 1, 2013)

Me me me Warrigal Sir Muckta at your service:glee:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome Noble Sir but we won't be trashing Tony Abbott because we need to be more inclusive of all nationalities.
There is one thread open right now. It is reasonably neutral.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

Well that's 3 of the musketeers aboard. 



Plenty of room left, we need outside input to get as wide a scope on the general thinking as possible, so any other keyboard addicts out there please free to join in whenever you see something you know or care about being discussed.
(We haven't gotten into full swing yet, so may take a few days.)  Some of the stuff will be Aust. based but mostly probably not, except the dreaded politics.



But information goes both ways, you might like to learn how we tick too.   (or not. 

 )
... and feel free to ask about any terminology you're not familiar with, but most you will be.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 1, 2013)

I joined the group but haven't got into the discussion yet.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 1, 2013)

I have looked all over this  forum, and can't find anything that says Speakers Corner. Where did you hide it ? Or is it somewhere else, and I need a link to get there ?  Am I having a Senior Moment, or just not looking in the right place for it.....
please help !


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

Click on Community in the blue bar at the top, then click on groups and they come up.
Not a lot there yet, and we're all nodding off or gone to bed down here but go for it, we'll be glad of the company.


----------



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

If it's politics, count me out...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not very political either, but it looks like Warrigal will have a very interesting group here...I joined this morning, and added my :2cents:. Happyflowerlady, you will also see New Group Messages on the blue bar, if you click on New Posts to check the daily updated posts on the forum.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 1, 2013)

Hand in air, count me in..Are we all gonna play nice, or buckle up and hold on?


----------



## Fern (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm in too, but if it becomes all about Aussie politics  :sleeping:


----------



## muckferret (Aug 1, 2013)

I promise Fern no Australian politics on this forum i can do that on Silverpeers
thus keeping it at home, see i am being nice.:angel:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

> I'm in too, but if it becomes all about Aussie politics  :sleeping:​





> I promise Fern no Australian politics on this forum i can do that on Silverpeers
> thus keeping it at home, see i am being nice.:angel:



Relax!

We won't be doing the silly personalized nyah nyah stuff we used to do  about OZ politicians but I see no reason we can't even talk about it at  all. 
 Politics is a global disease and although we have very  different systems of Government it's surprising to find the similarities  in the way that they're 'played'.  

'Me too' seems to be rampant  across the World.  One Government announces it's found a magic economic  bullet and they all clamour to follow.  If there had been more  different types of economics applied by governments the GFC wouldn't  have had the effect it did.  We're all in the same bag, forewarned is  forearmed and learning what another Nation's government thinks is a good  idea at the time, can be a heads-up to watch our own a little more  closely.  

Sure, we will strike differences in political  preferences, if there weren't differences there wouldn't be politics.   So what?  Are any of us here politicians?  Do we really have some life  and death ideology to defend to keep our lucrative careers going?  Are  we afraid that our political preferences will be corrupted by hearing  why someone else sees it from a different angle?  Others views more  often consolidate our own than shake them.

 Is it a fighting-over  subject to me? Hardly!  I don't give a tuppenny toss about their basic  ideologies really.  I see politicians joining a Party to further their  own careers.  Duzzen madder what Party, just so's they can get elected.   So their motivations and agendas interest me more than their Party's  stated purpose. How they use the Party's ideology to their own ends can  be illuminating.  

*Discussing*, even arguing, but *not fighting *over  the differences is how we learn to understand what the b******s are up  to!  Politics is a game played by professionals, not much different to  the games Bankers and Big Biz play, or the Entertainment Industry  plays.  Understanding their agendas, and how they go about achieving  them is what we need to know to protect ourselves against being sucked  in by them.
Simply taking Politics at a shallow level of WYSIWYG  leaves us wide open to being treated as sheep.  We all ultimately have  to vote for someone, in OZ anyway where voting is compulsory, but at  least knowing a little more about exactly how they're conning us will ease the  blow of being ultimately let down by them. 



It's  a Group where people who are fascinated about how the spin operates, and   how we're being manipulated,  and how politicians think, should be able indulge their  need to say "I know what you're up to" and air their latest epiphanies. 

  I want a  bit of dessert with my main course.  I want variety.  I want to  entertain myself and others by picking at the seemingly trivial doings  of Politics... everywhere... to try and head them off at the pass. I want to reassure the Americans that they don't have the moron market cornered in Politics.  I want to laugh about how stupid the people we are relying on to run our lives and futures really are.

BUT it's *not exclusively* for that!  Hell, I'll gibber on just about anything you want to talk about!  

  (Whether I know anything about it or not, if I don't know, then I'll learn something about it from you won't I? )

So why exclude OZ politics entirely?   You can go do it  on SP forum  'Lord Muck', they agree with you over there, 

 but why should the  rest of us be barred from it here? Our pollies are every bit as bad as everyone  else's, why discriminate?  

  If  it's to be exclusively a boring seminar for discussion of legalities and  morality pertaining to 'serious' subjects then I'm goorrn too.  Some of the best laughs I've had have been over 'politics' threads.

We don't all need to be agreed with to enjoy discussing something.  
It's  a Group so we won't bother people who don't have the time or interest  to go into the reasons for what's going on. Why would a particular thread on a  Group site dealing with OZ politics be considered out of the question?  Unlike voting down here, reading the thread is not compulsory.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

Well said Di! :applause2:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't sweat the touchy things, I don't touch the sweaty things and unaccustomed as I am to public speaking I have no desire to discuss politics of ANY region.

But you folks have fun and play nice!


----------



## maxHR (Aug 1, 2013)

Members up to nine now. :woohoo1:
So, what about those gun laws eh???

Anyone have trouble finding it??
linky:
https://www.seniorforums.com/group.php?groupid=2


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 1, 2013)

Pop over and take a look.

https://www.seniorforums.com/group.php


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't sweat the touchy things, I don't touch the sweaty things and unaccustomed as I am to public speaking I have no desire to discuss politics of ANY region.
> 
> But you folks have fun and play nice!



Ummm, it's not *about* politics. It's a smorgasbord.  layful:
 C'mon Phil,  I've had a look at your blog, you've got plenty to add on other subjects. 

 
Come  play with us.  There's a whole World of other woes out there to get stuck into.


----------



## muckferret (Aug 2, 2013)

Comprehensive Di baby or in layman's terms a super rant.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a very open group. Anyone can start a discussion but the more general the better.
Politics is OK but should not be so localised as to bore the pants off everyone. 

However, I'm always keen to learn and understand and 
I will have plenty of questions to ask about US politics and American culture from time to time.

So far at Speakers Corner we have been discussing whistle blowers, gun culture, Anthony Weiner and the use of avatars. Plenty to say about all of these. If you have something you would like examined from every angle then come on over.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> ...  the use of avatars. .



I think I need to go find another avatar .... I get tired of whatever I put up real quick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> I think I need to go find another avatar .... I get tired of whatever I put up real quick.



I just changed mine.  I use this site mostly, and browse in the animals, landscape, flowers and fantasy categories...http://www.free-avatars.com/


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just changed mine.  I use this site mostly, and browse in the animals, landscape, flowers and fantasy categories...http://www.free-avatars.com/




Thanks SB ... I'll check it out.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 2, 2013)

I've reverted back to my 'old battle-axe' persona.


----------



## Casper (Aug 2, 2013)

_*Good for you Jo.......... Di.....:cool1:
Feels more like home now.....
*_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 3, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I've reverted back to my 'old battle-axe' persona.



Didn't notice any change at this end ....


----------



## muckferret (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet petal of the meat clever Mucky here just dropped in for a look around, hark whats that i hear
two Ferret bonking away, news flash a new subject....SEX:love_heart: hehehehe

Di baby you was saying.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 25, 2013)

Get thyself under control Sir Duke, don the tin suit and come out rigged to joust on the Speakers Group OZ pols thread... you'll lurrrve that. 



Ahem, he's not as silly as he sounds folks, old pal from another forum (or 2).  Is he listening??.... shhhh,  he fancies himself a Knight of old, but like the Black Knight in the Monty Python skit,..... wait for it....     he's 'armless.


----------



## muckferret (Sep 25, 2013)

As instructed standing to attention now am i in the right place Di.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_Hi there Muckferret { Jillaroo wonders why in the hell he has called himself this} have you come to joust with the gorgeous maidens of the forum _


----------



## muckferret (Sep 25, 2013)

I will say one thing, since taking a closer look at how they operate and the ensuing debates on politics i know hove a greater appreciation of the subject, i give the impression of a card carrying socialist, a comrade of the red tie brigade but i will jump camp if i see just how incompetent our last Queensland state government had become. But the biggest pain was voting for the liberal/national mob but sometimes you have to decide on what level of quality service you hope to get from a class of self serving individuals anyway.  At the moment we are in traction and moving in reverse with the new government two feet forward with labor one foot backwards with the libs no wonder we are 20 years behind the rest of the world, but there is hope, i predict this will be a one term government.:triumphant:


----------



## muckferret (Sep 25, 2013)

To true baby, how are you and you have been missed.:bighug:


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_*Big hug to you also and we have missed you *_


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Hi there Muckferret { Jillaroo wonders why in the hell he has called himself this} have you come to joust with the gorgeous maidens of the forum _


The forum name is perfectly understandable to me Jillaroo ..... an amazingly apt depiction of the gentleman.

No offence MuckFerret ..... :wink:


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

"..... no wonder we are 20 years behind the rest of the world...."

     Well Muckferret, when I look back to twenty years ago, my advice,for what it's worth is don't get in too big of a hurry to catch up.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 25, 2013)

_*Dbeyat45 Wrote*_
                                    The forum name is perfectly understandable to me Jillaroo ..... an amazingly apt depiction of the gentleman.

_*Ohh you are awful, but i like ya*_:lofl:


----------



## muckferret (Sep 26, 2013)

Greetings folks the sun's up on another day in paradise and its all mine yes all mine waffle waffle gobal gobal,
Accordingly i send you all peace, hum hum hum hum


----------



## basefare (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 26, 2013)

Glad it does to someone. :rofl:


----------



## GDAD (Sep 26, 2013)

I see Basefare, STUTTERED!:lofl:


----------



## muckferret (Sep 26, 2013)

Aaarrrggghhh sprung oh hail and frenzy pigs in swill what can i do she'll whip
her axe right up my duff.:badgirl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

Should I hearken to your summons Sir Duke?  



Who ya gonna call?  Bwaaahahaha.  





So, how's the still going?  Sounds as if it's back in action.


----------

